# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  If Dates in range equal today then copy cell x

## Greg420

Hi,

I am stuck. This should be easy for a pro (or maybe I am an idiot).

I have a sheet I use to calculate when I need to study chapters for my exams. 
Column A equals Chapters
Rows B2-E8 equal Dates for revision

Now Id like to have a column that displays only chapters equal to todays date. 

If possible results should be on a second sheet.


I've tried if then functions. All I get is errors.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks. Greg

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

Have you considered filtering the data?

----------


## adyteo

Can you upload a sample?

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Can you upload a sample?



Yes, if you'd like to share your workbook with us. As I implied a filter is almost certainly going to be simpler. Either an autofilter which simply filters the sheet with the data, or an advanced filter which copies the data to another sheet, which would need a single line of macro code if you needed that automating.

Also update your profile with your version of Excel. There are differences between 97-2003, 2007, 2010 and 2013 and sometimes its important to know this.

----------


## Greg420

> Hi,
> 
> Have you considered filtering the data?



Yes and no.

I did filter the data. but, I'd like the "today schedule" to be on a second table.
So, I don't really know how and if what I am trying to do is possible via filters.

----------


## Greg420

I use google docs. so, I guess I'd need your email address.

or i could send it as ms or open office.

would that work?

----------


## Greg420

yes, automation would be necessary.

I have 3 subjects to study. these are broken down into 15-20 "sessions". 

As of now I enter the date I studied into my table. It then gives my the dates for repetition-sessions.

the "today-sessions" are highlighted red.

So, I every morning I need to pull up the file and scroll to find "today"….


Does that make sense?

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> I use google docs. so, I guess I'd need your email address.
> 
> or i could send it as ms or open office.
> 
> would that work?



Hi,

As I said earlier, (I assumed you were using Excel) then this is meat and drink to Excel. 

However AFAIAA the google docs equivalent doesn't have macro capability so you couldn't therefore filter to a separate sheet. Is there any reason why just filtering the data in place isn't a solution? Why do you need a separate extract?

----------


## Greg420

Hm, because I don't like scrolling the tables (too big).

I think it would make my day to day schedule planning  easier. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Hm, because I don't like scrolling the tables (too big).
> 
> I think it would make my day to day schedule planning  easier. 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hi,

Why the concern about scrolling? The whole point of filtering data is to hide all the stuff you don't want to see. i.e. with data filtered you'll not be scrolling any further than you would with the same visible data extracted to a new sheet.

Or am I missing something fundamental.

----------


## Greg420

3 subjects broken down into 20 ish (haven't counted) sub points = massive table 





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> 3 subjects broken down into 20 ish (haven't counted) sub points = massive table 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




That doesn't address the point. 
You say you want to output a certain  number of records to another sheet, apparently because you don't want to scroll down the unfiltered list of your main sheet, and by implication that you are then happy to scroll down the records that are extracted to a second sheet. Fair enough, I can understand that. 

But why, when you can filter the main sheet down to the same number of records so that you SEE exactly the same list of records as you would on a sheet to which this same number of records has been extracted, do you find that unacceptable? What's the difference?

In any case since you want this in Google docs I'm by no means certain that the google scripting language will allow you to filter to a second sheet. Standard Google docs will allow you to filter a table in a similar way to that mentioned above, but again I don't know whether there is sufficient flexibility in its filtering functionality to meet your need.

Is there a reason why you use Google docs as opposed to pure Excel?

----------


## Greg420

I dont want to scroll. I want a new sheet for my "today" stuff. 

Also, "today" will be around 5 tasks. So, no need to scroll. 

I'm on a Mac and I don't have access to excel. 

Also, I'd do not want to carry my Mac to school etc. 

Google docs: access anytime/anywhere. 

There must be a formula to at least output today's stuff. 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> I dont want to scroll. I want a new sheet for my "today" stuff. 
> 
> Also, "today" will be around 5 tasks. So, no need to scroll.



I was merely picking up on your post#9 where you specifically said you wanted to scroll. Perhaps you can understand my confusion when you now say you don't.

Google docs may indeed be access anywhere/anytime. But it doesn't follow that google docs is as flexible as Excel proper.
And I'm still puzzled by your apparent belief that an extracted range of data '5 tasks' whatever that means is somehow less data to look at than a filtered sheet of the same information.

Why don't you download the google doc in question as an excel sheet and upload it here so that we can see exactly what it is that you're trying to do?

----------


## Greg420

Nope, sorry. Didn't say "want to scroll".

Excel is for sure better than excel. Like I said: I don't have excel. So it is not an option.

I don't want to manually filter and I don't want to scroll. 

I can upload a file later. 

Sorry for the confusion. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Sorry, typo. I should have said that you said (or implied) that you didn't want to scroll not that you did. The point I made is still valid. 
Let's see what the file looks like when you've uploaded it.

----------

